# Netflix pulls nearly 2,000 titles from library



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Netflix pulled nearly 2,000 titles from their library this morning on what is being called 'Streamageddon' day.

http://www.thestreet.com/story/11910707/1/netflix-drops-on-streamageddon-day.html

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57582232-93/netflix-said-to-eliminate-hundreds-of-classic-titles/

http://www.theverge.com/2013/4/30/4287902/netflix-losing-almost-1800-titles-from-its-streaming-library-starting-tomorrow

http://www.mobilemarketingwatch.com/netflix-pulls-2000-titles-from-catalog-32051/

Netflix reacts to May 1 purge of online content: http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/05/01/netflix-content-streaming/


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

Another reason iTunes is way better. I'm glad I didn't renew my account.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It isn't so much that they "pulled" content... as it is the owners of that content didn't want to renew the contract. Warner, I gather, is starting their own streaming service.

I think this is just the beginning of what I said a long time ago... people who thought that Netflix for $8 a month was going to be a permanent thing were kidding themselves... Either the price has to go up or the companies will start pulling their content and selling it themselves.

At the moment, it looks like we might be headed to streaming networks... where Warner and other companies will each have their own subscription service... so IF you want some content from various companies, you'll end up subscribing to multiple services to get it... and you'll be approaching the price of your cable/satellite bill once again.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> Another reason iTunes is way better. I'm glad I didn't renew my account.


How's paying for every episode, season or movie better than unlimited streaming access? iTunes is great, but they're fairly different. Mad Men is *$35 per season*...Netflix has seasons 1-5 for the standard $10/month fee.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> How's paying for every episode, season or movie better than unlimited streaming access? iTunes is great, but they're fairly different. Mad Men is *$35 per season*...Netflix has seasons 1-5 for the standard $10/month fee.


My favorite part of iTunes is I can download my favorite shows commercial free the next day instead of fast forwarding through commercials every 10 minutes and having to see ads for other shows and giant logos that never disappear all over the screen. As opposed to waiting until a month after the DVD's come out on Netflix.
Plus Netflix's movie selection is terrible, and even worse now obviously. I don't need unlimited streaming either, after I've seen a movie I'll probably will never watch it again, I think there's like 5-10 movies I've seen more than once in my whole life.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Coca Cola Kid said:


> My favorite part of iTunes is I can download my favorite shows commercial free the next day instead of fast forwarding through commercials every 10 minutes and having to see ads for other shows and giant logos that never disappear all over the screen. As opposed to waiting until a month after the DVD's come out on Netflix.
> Plus Netflix's movie selection is terrible, and even worse now obviously. I don't need unlimited streaming either, after I've seen a movie I'll probably will never watch it again, I think there's like 5-10 movies I've seen more than once in my whole life.


I agree with you, iTunes is great but as sigma said, they are not a service competing with Netflix streaming. Saying iTunes is better just because Netflix lost some streaming titles doesn't really make any sense.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, iTunes is more like buying whereas Netflix is more like renting... apples and oranges.

iTunes did have a rental model for a short time, the ability to rent TV shows for 99 cents I think... but that disappeared pretty quickly.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Yeah, iTunes is more like buying whereas Netflix is more like renting... apples and oranges.
> 
> iTunes did have a rental model for a short time, the ability to rent TV shows for 99 cents I think... but that disappeared pretty quickly.


Well, you can rent movies on iTunes too. I think of it as a competitor to services like Vudu and even DirectTV pay per view and such. Netflix streaming is a whole different ball of wax.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

swyman18 said:


> Well, you can rent movies on iTunes too. I think of it as a competitor to services like Vudu and even DirectTV pay per view and such. Netflix streaming is a whole different ball of wax.


I forgot about the movie rentals... I was just thinking about TV shows.

You're right, though... iTunes movie rentals are more like PPV or something on your cable/satellite subscription.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

One of the reasons I cancelled Netflix is because their streaming selection was lackey to me-lol now they make it worst. I wouldn't say ITunes is better though. Not by a long shot. Amazon is pretty good.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

One of the reasons I cancelled Netflix is because their streaming selection was lackey to me-lol now they make it worst. I wouldn't say ITunes is better though. Not by a long shot. Amazon is pretty good.


Not sure why iTunes is being brought up again, they don't have a "streaming selection" in the way Netflix does. There really isn't anything to compare.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

swyman18 said:


> Not sure why iTunes is being brought up again, they don't have a "streaming selection" in the way Netflix does. There really isn't anything to compare.


There's a fair amount to compare. People make choices in what to view, what to spend, not necessarily on whether it streams or downloads.


----------

